# got bored...........made a cactus bowl



## moose35

old fish bowl, some gravel, dirt, a few sticks and a couple rocks.

oh and cactus.

what do you think? 
its my first attempt at anything like this.



























 moose


----------



## Kathy

Very nice, Moose!  I just wish you would size the pictures smaller so I didn't have to scroll all over..geesh.  Very nice arrangement!  You just love everything to do with us southwestern people huh.    You do have succulents mixed in there and they will retain a lot of water so they will rarely need water.  Watch for any signs of yellowing.  Remember, dry, dry, dry, especially with the humidity you have.  Maybe throw a few ice cubes on them once a month and that's about it.  Good job.  P.s. what kind of soil did you use?  It looks like regular potting soil, if so you should mix in some soil especially made for cacti with more of a sand base.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Kathy said:


> Very nice, Moose!  I just wish you would size the pictures smaller so I didn't have to scroll all over..geesh.


Probably your computer.  It fits fine on my screen.  

Sweet stuff Moose.


----------



## Anastasia

Awesome, I love the living stones, I use to have cactus, and flowers all over my old house, go to cactus shows and all
then I got in way to many spiders and killed all my cacti


----------



## moose35

thanks everyone



Kathy said:


> P.s. what kind of soil did you use?  It looks like regular potting soil, if so you should mix in some soil especially made for cacti with more of a sand base.


i used "cactus soil" 


moose


----------



## bugmankeith

Dont they need good drainage, in a bowl the water cant escape and could mold right? Looks very nice but i'd hate to have to pull them out when they get large and get larger spines!

I have a barrel cactus, the cacti where the color part is grafted on the top (top died now i'm left with the green stem growing side shoots) and a single living stone that's pink and blue, close one you have.

I mix 50% perlite with the cactus soil, as even cactus soil gets compact over time and molds. I also put small,sharp rocks in the bottom of the pot, and the pot has drainage holes. I skip watering all Winter, and begin again in March.


----------



## codykrr

^ if you dont over water them there should be no reason to worry about mold, or plant rot.  I love cacti, and have many of them I grow indoors and outdoors.  I also keep native missouri cacti, which have some of the worst spines I have ever encountered.  

Id love is someone could send me some jumping cactus, next spring.


----------



## Kathy

I could maybe do that cody.


----------



## Kirsten

i like it =)


----------



## moose35

thanks again guys.

i think i'm gonna make 1 for my mom for x-mas.


 moose


----------



## codykrr

Moose, you might consider selling a few as well.  there are websites that sell crappy ones for upwards of 100 dollars.  Yours makes them look sad

One thing I might add, While the fishbowl type is cool, they are eventually a nightmare to maintain.  

Id suggest going with a shallow dish..that way in the future they can be transplanted easier.

this is what I like to use.

http://www.eventsct.com/wp-content/uploads/rentals/decor/centerpieces/12inshallowglassbowl.jpg

Keep up the nice work.


----------



## starlight_kitsune

codykrr said:


> Moose, you might consider selling a few as well.  there are websites that sell crappy ones for upwards of 100 dollars.  Yours makes them look sad
> 
> One thing I might add, While the fishbowl type is cool, they are eventually a nightmare to maintain.
> 
> Id suggest going with a shallow dish..that way in the future they can be transplanted easier.
> 
> this is what I like to use.
> 
> http://www.eventsct.com/wp-content/uploads/rentals/decor/centerpieces/12inshallowglassbowl.jpg
> 
> Keep up the nice work.


I don't know if I'd pay a hundred bucks but if you start making more I'd certainly be interested. My Mom loves cactuses and one like this would be a perfect for her.

Not to mention I want one too! ;P


----------



## Nerri1029

Anastasia said:


> Awesome, I love the living stones, I use to have cactus, and flowers all over my old house, go to cactus shows and all
> then I got in way to many spiders and killed all my cacti


same with me.. 

T's = dead plants. LOL

When I taught Middle School I was able to propagate almost any plant. 
My north wall had 12 ft ceilings and was 75% window so it was perfect for growing almost anything.

I was soon overrun with plants, I liked succulents and even got into Bonsai for the last few years.

which reminds me.. MOOSE.. what about room to grow???


----------



## moose35

cactus grow?


----------



## Endagr8

Very cool. You should try a _Tillandsia_ orb next!


moose35 said:


> thanks again guys.
> 
> i think i'm gonna make 1 for my mom for x-mas.
> 
> 
> moose


...a terrarium orb would make a cool Christmas tree ornament. :?


----------



## CFleming

What are the different species you used for this bowl. I really like this and want to make one myself but am a total noob.


----------



## H. laoticus

I've never made one myself, but I'm wondering if the bowl's shape (shrinking at the top and covered on all sides) will get in the way of future growth such as crowding.  Do take pics after a while of growing so we can see how it turns out.


----------



## Galapoheros

When did this section start?  Has it been here for years?....I never noticed it.  Well, I bet that bowl is long gone, unless it was kept very dry.  It's just not the right soil, esp for those rock cacti.  I've got some plants, I'll take pics later, I like cactus and cycads for some reason, I have some sps I grew from seed that are finally taking off now, ....for cycads.  I'm also messing with growing melons in a couple of pots   ...anyway, for another thread.


----------



## xhexdx

Just started a week or so ago.


----------



## Galapoheros

Cooooooooool


----------



## NevularScorpion

codykrr said:


> Moose, you might consider selling a few as well.  there are websites that sell crappy ones for upwards of 100 dollars.  Yours makes them look sad
> 
> One thing I might add, While the fishbowl type is cool, they are eventually a nightmare to maintain.
> 
> Id suggest going with a shallow dish..that way in the future they can be transplanted easier.
> 
> this is what I like to use.
> 
> http://www.eventsct.com/wp-content/uploads/rentals/decor/centerpieces/12inshallowglassbowl.jpg
> 
> Keep up the nice work.


agreee ^^^^


----------

